# Newegg or store



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

I am deciding whether to buy my computer parts from the micro center or off of newegg. Has anyone ever encountered any serious problem with newegg? I know that newegg is cheaper. But if like one of the parts has a problem and i need to return it, it'd be easier to return if it was from the store. I am asking this because my parents are helping me pay for the computer and this is going to be the first time that i have ever built a pc and were debating where to buy the parts from. I am trying to convince them it'd be ok if we bought them from newegg.

http://www/newegg.com/


http://www.microcenter.com/

Thank you


----------



## Jtsou (Jul 13, 2007)

Newegg is excellent in customer service and shipping. Definately go with Newegg.


----------



## oldmn (Oct 16, 2005)

I have never had a problem with newegg.
But I still buy most of my hardware locally to help support the local shops and like you said if something is bad you can get it swapped in a day.


----------



## Tumbleweed36 (May 14, 2005)

NewEgg is excellent. However, if you have a local shop that you can pay a little more and negate any shipping costs, that might be the best way to go...that is, if they are good on returns.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

seeing as you are a new builder / if your local PC shop is the type that is friendly and shows you how and what you did wrong or is just plain willing to help you build the rig / then I would say stick with the shop.


I often help customers after hours that want to learn how to build or fix their PC hobbist builders 


otherwise = go newegg


----------



## lilman4evur (Jan 8, 2008)

a friend of mine is helping me. he has taken apart 3 pc's, he built his own, and he has helped other people build pc's and if something goes wrong there i got another friend who has built like 5 pc's


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

then I suggest you get your parts from newegg


----------



## Computer_Doctor (Feb 14, 2008)

Newegg all the way!!!! Newegg is unbeatable.


----------



## 2pistolpacker (Dec 3, 2007)

Speaking of Newegg, I bought a BFG 8600 GT OC2 at the end of last year at Newegg for $109 shipped, I saw the same exact video card at B Buy last night for $279. Granted, occasionally you'll find a better deal locally but not often.


----------

